# MCA or M.Sc. IT



## ruturaj3 (May 15, 2008)

Hi guys,
I hv given the TYBSc. IT exams. I waiting 4 the results.
I want to know which is the better option MCA or MSc.
I am interested in programming more rather than management subjects(so no MBA atleast now).

Also tell me which is good 4 job opportunies.
Sorry if i post in the wrong section but i posted here bcoz i think here most of people are doing masters degree.


----------



## Pathik (May 15, 2008)

Do your MCA. AND get yourself some certifications like MCP, MCSE, CCNA, SCJP or whatever.


----------



## FilledVoid (May 15, 2008)

And make sure you get whatever certifications the RIGHT way. In other words don't ever try to become a certified Idiot.


----------



## iinfi (May 15, 2008)

i wud say work for a year in some decent company and then you will know where your interest lies and what u sud be for the corporate world to respect you.
Since you are a BSc IT you sud not have any trouble in getting into programming line somewhere.
get some work ex n then continue ur studies next year.


----------



## ruturaj3 (May 15, 2008)

Yes for doing MCA i hav to wait for 1 year to appear for the entrance exam.
Mean while i will to do a Certification.

I want to lean .NET. Can anyone give me more info. about certification related with it.

Also what is MCP ? 
Is it related with any programming language.


----------



## FilledVoid (May 16, 2008)

> I want to lean .NET. Can anyone give me more info. about certification related with it.
> 
> Also what is MCP ?
> Is it related with any programming language.



*www.microsoft.com/learning/mcp/credential/default.mspx


----------



## ruturaj3 (May 16, 2008)

Is their any institute(in mumbai) which conducts the courses related with MS Certifications.

Also, is any body hav appeared for the MCTS exam ?


----------



## ruturaj3 (May 23, 2008)

Can anyone give me the subjects of MCA(of all sem.)


----------



## mehulved (May 24, 2008)

ruturaj3 said:


> Can anyone give me the subjects of MCA(of all sem.)


Of what college/university?


----------



## Pathik (May 24, 2008)

Try mu.ac.in


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 24, 2008)

Try your university website


----------



## ruturaj3 (May 24, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Try mu.ac.in


 
i check the site the IT department link is under construction.


----------



## Quiz_Master (May 25, 2008)

Go for MCA.. (M a BCA Student and will do MCA)
Every University's course is different but this will give u an idea
*www.ngu.ac.in/Academic/mca/mca.htm


----------



## shambhavigupta (Jun 12, 2008)

MCA Is good Option .


----------



## sam9s (Jun 12, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Do your MCA. AND get yourself some certifications like MCP, MCSE, CCNA, SCJP or whatever.



++1 for Pathik....... He knows what he is saying....... Follow this route......you will not be dissappointed........


----------



## Vishal Patil (Jun 14, 2008)

MCA is a better option than M.Sc.IT. One of my friends, has completed B.Sc.Comps and is now opting for MCA. Better get for MCA


----------



## Nadeem Shaikh (Jul 12, 2008)

Hi
I think u should go with MCA ,the mumbai university syllabus is nearly same ( around 70 % ) as BSC IT Course,.same changes in the syllabus have been introduced from previous year.
Also the other option would be to try for job and if after a year u feel like doing a degree see for it since the MCA course is of 3 years duration, which is a lot of time.


----------



## ruturaj3 (Jul 12, 2008)

thanks Nadeem.
I hav started preparation for MCA CET.


----------



## zegulas (Jul 13, 2008)

Well hello, I am determined to do a PhD in CS. Right now I am in SY BSc CS, so after BSc should I go for MCA or MSc? My interest is in Artificial Intelligence.


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 13, 2008)

Ive seen this question asked among quite alot of folks so I'll tell what i tell my students as well. First of all lets look at the main differences. 

1. Duration :- MSc is a 2 year course , MCA is a 3 year course. 
2. Syllabus :- Well you don't have to be a rocket scientist to deduce that MCA has more subjects. 
3. Intended Audience  :-  Most Universities require that MCA students either be a grad in Computer Science or mathematics. I don't believe there is a background check for MSc IT or at least not as restrictive as above. 
4. Depth :- Most subjects are usually more in depth than those for MSc. IT students. However MCA programs tend to give you the additive burden of extra papers which won't usually be useful to a fresher in the field but are always good to know. An example, I have a paper called "Software Project Management". I have 3 books for this dreaded subject and its all about maintaining/running Projects in an organization. The chances of you getting a post for  project management is near to nil and its nothing you can't understand if you read it yourself or after a few years of experience. 
5 Job Options :- I tend to have a belief that there are quite more Job options out there for MCA's (Minimum requirements) but I see that trend changing now.

Of course these may vary from University to University so you might want to compare the syllabi's of both before taking the leap. 

Now to the certifications part. I always freak out when I see people taking every other certification in their sight. Example look at this . (No offense meant to Pathik of course) 



> Do your MCA. AND get yourself some certifications like MCP, MCSE, CCNA, SCJP or whatever.



I think what he meant you should take whatever certifications which would enhance your interest in a certain field. Do not take every single one out there people. Rather focus on one branch on specialize in it. In time you could take others if you are interested. 

MCP , MCSE -> System Administration
CCNA -> First step on to Cisco Certifications like CCIE etc. Mainly network configurations and design. 
SCJP -> Programming

Instead of taking all the above I would have either gone for a MCP, MCSE, RHCE etc or CCNA, CCNP , CCIE. Anyway I believe that everyone understands my point. 

Theres an excellent post by Steve Yegge on the Internet about how to get your resume updated and stuff. I recommend it as a read before you even start writing your resume. Some points are kind of extreme so use what you feel is good or whatever. Here is the  link

This is only advice I feel is appropriate. I'm no expert of the field so if you feel I was wrong then just disregard the above.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 13, 2008)

^  . BTW, yea. Filled is very right. That post (yegge's) changed my whole outlook too.


----------



## ruturaj3 (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks FilledVoid.
Me too started focusing on my programming skills.


----------



## jal_desai (Jul 17, 2008)

go for MCA if ur good at programming...


----------



## astroutkarsh (Jul 17, 2008)

Hello ruturaj3

I would like to clear u few things 1st.

MCA exists in 2 streams. one is Managemet and other is Science / Comp Science.

They have altogether diff subjects.
Both streams has equal opportunities but diff workouts.

MCA science has upper hand than MSc IT as per industry trade.

Few Colleges in Pune Univercity runs both Courses. Most colleges opts for Management.

Here is the Link for futher details *www.mamimca.org/

Now while preparing for MCA CET, u can also check for Cetifications as per ur choice. (Networking, SQL DBA, Oracle (OCP), Microsof... etc)
It also depends on which tech u r comfertable with?
Java / PHP / Microsoft / Linux...

It true what "FilledVoid" said.

Duration of these courses may matters. (Including Indust. Traing / Project).


----------

